# One Brand Fanatic-Eclipse



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm sure some can relate to being psycho about one particular brand. For me it's Eclipse. I like and used a lot of other stuff but Eclipse is my one true love-ask my wife! 

I was asked to show some pics of my eclipse HU's. I didn't remove all of them from the packaging because they are vacuum sealed, foam sleeved, bubble wrapped, zip-locked, then put in original packaging. A lot of work to take out just for pics. I did remove some for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is some more. I have double's of most of these. Anything I planned on using for a while I usually bought a back up. I have a bunch of there speakers ,amps,and subs as well. Enjoy and please share your brand craziness.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, what an awesome collection! About 10 years ago 
I collected Eclipse ECD CD players and I miss them dearly, especially my ECD-510. That AVN9903HD is cool, I've never seen one before.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I see some nice pieces in there. At one time i had a 5506 with DSP and fully functioning ECOM with all accessories including the phone cradle. I was running all Eclipse speakers and amps. I even had "ECLPSE" as my license plate on Honda accord, lol.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I am running a 7200 MKII now and love it, I just wish it had separate left/right EQ functions. After I deleted the silly logos on the face and the even sillier graphics with a black background I like it much better. If anyone needs the file let me know.

Here is the face with everything deleted.



A comparison photo (not my pic)


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow I can't say that I was a fanatic, but I really do love Eclipse. It's sad as everyone that I've purchased throughout the years, I've sold or just given away to try other brands. My stupidity in this is what has me in my present situation. If ever you feel the need to sell some of your more rare radios, please feel free to pm me.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Alpine HU's for me. Always have liked 'em. Never had an Eclipse HU but did have 4 Eclipse speakers in a Nissan I once had. They were very nice... got loud.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, very nice collection!!!
His got a DA7323 coming to him also


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Navy Chief said:


> I see some nice pieces in there. At one time i had a 5506 with DSP and fully functioning ECOM with all accessories including the phone cradle. I was running all Eclipse speakers and amps. I even had "ECLPSE" as my license plate on Honda accord, lol.


The pic with the av5101 and 55090 is installed in my work truck. It has the functional ecomm with voice control hooked up. It also has the voice control to roll down windows and turn on dome lights. No plates, but I have a couple DDL fleece jackets and banners.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

If that's in your work truck, I just have to know what's in your personal vehicle lol.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Architect7 said:


> Thanks for sharing, what an awesome collection! About 10 years ago
> I collected Eclipse ECD CD players and I miss them dearly, especially my ECD-510. That AVN9903HD is cool, I've never seen one before.


I personally think the ECD 510 (DDL system)is the best ever. It transports every thing optically to the DSP - even the tuner. It self adjusts the tuning based on your initial settings. Has two proprietary mics one placed in the controller on the dash and one in the cabin takes sound field measurements every 3 seconds. Has a touch panel controller and the auxiliary inputs. Pretty amazing technology for 1993.



soccerguru607 said:


> Wow, very nice collection!
> His got a DA7323 coming to him also


I do. Thank you sir. I'm excited and impatiently waiting


----------



## drufuss (Mar 13, 2009)

If eclipse still made decks there would be almost no chance I'd own a pioneer right now. I absolutely loved every one I've ever had.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> If that's in your work truck, I just have to know what's in your personal vehicle lol.


Work truck- AV5101, 55090, 39011 DSP, 2 MRE 700 TV's, E505 center, SC 6500 2 way components, 8941 point source rear, currently 2 sw6103, and a XA5000 pushing everything. Switching sub's to the sw8100 once my amp gets fixed.

93 S10 Blazer - ECD 510, ESD 530, EQS 2000, 2140 controller, EQZ 304 tape deck, DV3101, 3 VM7211 monitors, ESG 8220 center, 8701 components (front and rear)- mid ribbons, 6.5, mid bass, tweets. 2 32430, 2 DA7232 , 4 9152 and a original Nintendo.

84 citation - currently AVN9903 was the 8053 before last week, 4 7232, 8 9152. Yes its very loud. Did it for fun.

2001 Maxima - DTA and ICD 500, SC8365 front and rear (changing soon), 2 9152 PRO's, 2 7232, Sound Monitor Pax 3P and 2 Pax 3a,

Wife's truck- AVN 7000, DCU 105, stock speakers ( not aloud to change them!) XA 2000 and an assendant audio assassin 8 (yeah I know it's not eclipse)


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I also would like to add I had the AV8533 in my truck. I bought the 7200 to replace it and up grade technology. After just a week I hated it so much that I ripped it out and put in the 55090. I only keep it because it did sound fine just every other part sucked. I also just bought the AVN726 because it was the last head unit they made for America. Actually has a great navi but horrible sound.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. When you say " horrible sound" is this something that could readily be corrected via DSP ?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Navy Chief said:


> I am running a 7200 MKII now and love it, I just wish it had separate left/right EQ functions. After I deleted the silly logos on the face and the even sillier graphics with a black background I like it much better. If anyone needs the file let me know.
> 
> Here is the face with everything deleted.


OMG how did you make the display readout look so nice and simple?!?!?!?!

EDIT: Got it! Now how did you remove all the busy logos?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I used to be an Eclipse nut. Went full Eclipse in my 94 Corvette. Had the 2101, forget the deck but it was when the blue knobs first came out, Eclipse Point Source 5.25" up front, Point Source 6x9 in the back and two 12" Eclipse Titanium subs. Pretty sure I was using a 34230 for the subs but cant remember the amp for the main speakers.
Had Eclipse stickers all over that car. LOL
That was a good 14 years ago.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. When you say " horrible sound" is this something that could readily be corrected via DSP ?


I assume you mean the AVN726
I'm not sure. It seemed weak and dull I guess. Most Eclipse hu's are powerful and lively sounding. Sounds like a stock unit. Just cleaner sound. Maybe because I've only used top tier hu'sfor so long. I don't know how to put that difinitve description on it, I just didn't like it. I never choose the hu by using a DSP. If sounds good with out the DSP I will use one to make it perfect. If it doesn't sound good it by itself it won't make it to the next step with me. You can make most anything stronger with steroids. I like to know raw ability first then add strength training. I never even cared to hook up the audio control. Of course it would have made it better but then that means the DSP is good and headunit sucks IMO.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Navy Chief said:


> I am running a 7200 MKII now and love it, I just wish it had separate left/right EQ functions. After I deleted the silly logos on the face and the even sillier graphics with a black background I like it much better. If anyone needs the file let me know.
> 
> Here is the face with everything deleted.
> 
> ...


 PM'd

I would like the file. That's the thing I hated about the 7200. If I couldn't stand to look at it why would I give myself the chance to get used to it? Especially if I had other proven hu's. I never understood why their displays visibility digressed. The ECD line you can see in the day. The black and gold models were worse, but still visible in most daytime situations. Anything after 2003 you could never see the display in any kind of light.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

CNH777 made the file many years back.

Unzip the attachment and upload as per the manual using either a usb or cd.
View attachment 7200 Blackout.zip



Its amazing how much better the display looks like blacked out.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

jimboman said:


> CNH777 made the file many years back.
> 
> Unzip the attachment and upload as per the manual using either a usb or cd.
> View attachment 54117
> ...


Hmm I am getting "FILE ERR" with that file. After unzipping it I tried storing it in the usb drive root as well as in a folder but no luck.

EDIT: Fixed! It needed to be in a folder structure like this: X:\ECLIPSE\DISP\blackout.vfd

Thank you so much, now it looks AMAZING!!!!


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Great collection!
I had a bunch of eclipse gear back in the day. Lots of great stuff.

7001 screen with changer (Great changer)
I had the DSP that went with it for a while, too. Forgot the PN
2101 30 band EQ
Their 6.5 component set with the magnesium baskets. Forgot PN
And the greatest piece... the 12" Titanium sw9122.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Okay more Eclipse fun, my 7200 MKII after the blackout mod, so much better now:










Matt R modded, Elna Silmic2 coupling caps, Linear Technologies opamps and some power supply decoupling/noise reduction. It has a very smooth warm sound with huge soundstage, sounds like my Anthem home receiver and my Clarion DRZ-9255, much different than my cold/neutral 80PRS or miniDSP 2x8.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

no black gates in there, by chance?


looks like a winner, it would be pretty cool if you had a stock 7200 to compare the sound.

so many people would jump on upgrades for their decks if they thought it would magically open up the sound to a level on par with the best available units.


I believe even an old Nakamichi or Alpine could use a little extra stable capacitance, and better tolerances.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

No black gates that I am aware of. This is the stage 1 mod package, Matt R does at least one more stage, possibly a 3rd as well.

There was another member who compared a regular 7200 with a modded one, let me see if I can find the thread. They also compared with a DRZ, McIntosh, etc. The modded 7200 fared much better than the stock unit.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I guess this means that Eclipse had to cut some corners on their BOM but with a little solder and some good caps, you can squeeze out a significant improvement on the circuits.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah or could even be a sound preference situation. Some days I prefer the surgical neutral nature of my wife's 80PRS/HAT Unity Jeep. I tend to be a moody listener lol. It could certainly be a combination of better headroom, ear pleasing 2nd order distortion and other scientific reasons. There are things I like about both setups, maybe someday I will find the happy medium (which I think my DRZ9255 may be exactly what I have been looking for).


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Theslaking said:


> Work truck- AV5101, 55090, 39011 DSP, 2 MRE 700 TV's, E505 center, SC 6500 2 way components, 8941 point source rear, currently 2 sw6103, and a XA5000 pushing everything. Switching sub's to the sw8100 once my amp gets fixed.
> 
> 93 S10 Blazer - ECD 510, ESD 530, EQS 2000, 2140 controller, EQZ 304 tape deck, DV3101, 3 VM7211 monitors, ESG 8220 center, 8701 components (front and rear)- mid ribbons, 6.5, mid bass, tweets. 2 32430, 2 DA7232 , 4 9152 and a original Nintendo.
> 
> ...


Awesome. 

You sound like I used to be about Eclipse gear. (As my SN on here likely denotes  )
I still have my commander with the full voice and add on for nav and relay control of windows trunk etc. Still have the old phone cradle and a 2301 (I think) DSP box as well. Factory refurbed after it died on me.
I have a CD7000 (Wish I had the 7200MKII just for hands free but I am happy with it) still and it has done most everything I wanted.
The one setup that I miss like I can't even tell you though, was my old 5504/5506 with a DSP that I have NEVER seen again. It looks similar to your unit with the separate control face. Except the one I had was a full on DSP that was an in dash single din unit with no CD slot. Just a full face with a row of buttons very low profile across the bottom and the adjustment keys on either side. I used it with the ESG Center channel as well. 6 3/4" mid set in doors and point source 4" set in the front. To me all those years ago, that was nirvana.
Sadly, the DSP unit was stolen by the dealer whom I asked to have it repaired by Eclipse. He took my money for the repairs (I think at the time it was a flat fee of $150 for out of warranty units. This was back in 2000.)
He told me to come back in a month as that was the quoted time for shipping and repair. So I did. Then he claimed to have never gotten the unit to send off even though I had personally put it into his hand along with my cash. 
Makes me sad because that DSP was my prized possession.

I really wish I had another HU and that same DSP. I honestly would still use it all these years later. 

Anyhow, sorry for the book. I really appreciate your collection and share your passion for their old gear. It really was something back in the day.
Still in my opinion the only gear that compared technologically with Alpine of the same era.

All the best,
- Mario


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Architect7 you now have convinced me to black out my 7200 and try it again. Nice quick picks. Thanks also Navy Chief for the file.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Navy Chief said:


> I see some nice pieces in there. At one time i had a 5506 with DSP and fully functioning ECOM with all accessories including the phone cradle. I was running all Eclipse speakers and amps. I even had "ECLPSE" as my license plate on Honda accord, lol.


Sounds like we had very similar taste in gear.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> Architect7 you now have convinced me to black out my 7200 and try it again. Nice quick picks. Thanks also Navy Chief for the file.


Yeah let me know if you have issues doing it. Totally loving it, that was my biggest complaint about this thing and now looks very handsome


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

around 1998 in my 84 Cutlass I had:
5342 head
2101 eq
3241 amp and a thunder 280
6.5" magnesium comps in the doors
3.5" coaxs in the dash off the HU
4 12" subs with the white stamped basket in about 6ft^3

was a pretty fun system, and got me a few tickets too:blush:.. I always felt eclispe had the nicest head units.. Seeing the modded 7200s make me want to go back to them !!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

ECLIPSEsqfan said:


> Awesome.
> 
> You sound like I used to be about Eclipse gear. (As my SN on here likely denotes  )
> I still have my commander with the full voice and add on for nav and relay control of windows trunk etc. Still have the old phone cradle and a 2301 (I think) DSP box as well. Factory refurbed after it died on me.
> ...


Stories of nostalgia are what these threads are abou,t no need to be sorry. I'm super sorry that happened to you. Nothing worse than zero integrity, lying, ripoffs.
I would have been in jail if someone ripped me off like that. A guy at Firestone ripped my grandma off , work that didn't need to be done, and then called her a dumb liar. I pulled him straight over the counter and slammed him through the table in between other customers sitting on the couch. The best part is the customers told the cops what he said so they didn't even arrest me!


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

Architect, is that a custom trim ring or one from the 7100? Mine has the bigger gray one which is ok, but always wanted a black one.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Architect7 said:


> Yeah let me know if you have issues doing it. Totally loving it, that was my biggest complaint about this thing and now looks very handsome


I probably will. Always had issues uploading motion picture backgrounds for their double dins and newer single dins. I can't even get the sound monitor software to work for my DTA/ICD. Computer files are my enemy. Won't be trying it out for a little while anyway. My question is how do you revert back to ugly? If you want to sell it or say I did want to load the slideshow I have set up for it?

QUOTE=steppinrazer;2116733]around 1998 in my 84 Cutlass I had:
5342 head
2101 eq
3241 amp and a thunder 280
6.5" magnesium comps in the doors
3.5" coaxs in the dash off the HU
4 12" subs with the white stamped basket in about 6ft^3

was a pretty fun system, and got me a few tickets too:blush:.. I always felt eclispe had the nicest head units.. Seeing the modded 7200s make me want to go back to them !![/QUOTE]

In loved those white baskets. Those sub's weren't SPL enough for me back then! Now that I don't ever listen to 140+ I would probably love a set.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

jimboman said:


> Architect, is that a custom trim ring or one from the 7100? Mine has the bigger gray one which is ok, but always wanted a black one.


I'm not answering for Architect, but you can still order trim rings from United Radio.


----------



## jimboman (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> I'm not answering for Architect, but you can still order trim rings from United Radio.


With mine it is just the trim ring that my 7200 came with, not sure if it is stock or factory since I bought it used.


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

What would a nib 7200MKll go for these days ?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

iroller said:


> What would a nib 7200MKll go for these days ?


Good question, if you can even find one.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Post some of those pics in the old school thread. Loving them. A "brother" has what might as well be a nib ECD-415. I'm the only one to use it and I did so for about 6 weeks. I'm trying to buy it off of him, in time I hope.

I collect a crap load of clarion from the 90's. HU's, amps, comps, DSP's, subs, you name it. I also correct old LANZAR Opti and LXR amps, subs, comps and processors.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I just sold a never installed 415 with the 1001 dsp and controller. I had three. I never messed with forums before the last 6 months or so. Just browsed. Last year I got rid of at least one of every unit I have. I got rid of all the extras of units I probably would never install again. I kept one of each. I had every ecd unit there was. Now that I talk to people on different forums I feel bad that I sold all that classic equipment to people I'll never talk to again. A few of them bought more than one piece at different times and won't even leave feedback. Jack a--'s. 

I like that old opti stuff. I will get some pics in the old school thread. I would like to take a pic of everything I have powered up. But it's a ton of work. I have to get them out of storage. I package air tight so the electronics don't go bad and stay waterproof. takes me about a half an hour each just to wrap them up.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

OMG my old Cardomain page is still around, here are the pics of my ECD-415:

http://www.cardomain.com/ridepost/1825664/1995-toyota-tacoma-xtra-cab/


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

One step better 416, with digital out! Extremely beautiful. That digital still don't make sense. Four prong at one end, laser at the other. You never should have let that go, they seem to be more rare than the 510.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Theslaking said:


> One step better 416, with digital out! Extremely beautiful. That digital still don't make sense. Four prong at one end, laser at the other. You never should have let that go, they seem to be more rare than the 510.


Ah yep, I misread that. It was weeks away from getting a coax conversion but then sold to fund a semester off of school playing hookey in SoCal. I think I paid $80 for it 10+ years ago, just crazy...


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Architect7 said:


> Okay more Eclipse fun, my 7200 MKII after the blackout mod, so much better now:



What kind of camera did you take that with?


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

I have a CD8445 that has spent more of its life sitting in the box than actually being installed in a vehicle. I'm thinking about using it in the system remodel in my Dodge.

I've seen mixed answers but can it be used to go active?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

brianhj said:


> What kind of camera did you take that with?


Nokia Lumia 928 cell phone


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Architect7 said:


> Nokia Lumia 928 cell phone


Wow great quality, thanks. I want a phone with a good camera

Edit: My S4's camera lens is smashed, picture quality sucks. Tmobile has the 925, maybe I'll get it


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

This is the best camera phone I have ever used. I used to be a pro photographer and this thing impresses me with every photo. You can blow these photos up BIG. Just look at how much dust and fingerprint detail it caught on my dash! The 928 has a real Xenon flash too, no LED nonsense. The 925 should be very similar. It runs Windows Phone OS but if you're okay with that, these phones are awesome.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Architect7 said:


> This is the best camera phone I have ever used. I used to be a pro photographer and this thing impresses me with every photo. You can blow these photos up BIG. Just look at how much dust and fingerprint detail it caught on my dash! The 928 has a real Xenon flash too, no LED nonsense. The 925 should be very similar. It runs Windows Phone OS but if you're okay with that, these phones are awesome.


Sounds awesome man. Kind of tired of Android anyway. I've been wanting to try iOS xor Windows.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Let me know how you like the 925 when you get it, I am jealous that T-Mobile got the metal body and Verizon continues to get polycarbonate bodies. The one thing I noticed, the 925 does not have the Xenon flash like the 928 but these things do so well in low light that you probably won't need it...I rarely use my flash but then again I don't hit up nightclubs like I used to


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

jamesjones said:


> I have a CD8445 that has spent more of its life sitting in the box than actually being installed in a vehicle. I'm thinking about using it in the system remodel in my Dodge.
> 
> I've seen mixed answers but can it be used to go active?


The CD 8445 is more of a great sounding plug and play unit. It does not have individual channel adjustment. The crossover is a blanket crossover. The time alignment is pre programed based on estimated car size. Of course you can add a DSP and go, but you can do that with most any head unit now. I think the 8445 was designed for people that wanted excellent sound but don't want the headaches of tuning. It does sound better than most just popping it in but if you are looking for the perfection that can be attained from from active I think you should choose a different hu. You could also keep it spend the money saved towards a great DSP.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Lots of great eclipse discussion in here. I always liked eclipse. I know that my eclipse sub is TC sounds but I always wanted one and now I've got it.

In the original post the question was asked what other brands do be people get passionate about or obsessed over. Mine is Phoenix gold. We have our own phorums even, so there doesn't seem to be much talk here about it. I always wanted their products in the 90s but I could only afford an eq all of their wiring. Now I am buying up lots of PG gear. Old amps that need restoring and old processors that can be upgraded. I can't wait to install the processors to complement the amps that I'm using.










The trimode crossover has been sold


















Oh, and to keep my eclipse connection, here's my cabinet right now...


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Theslaking said:


> The CD 8445 is more of a great sounding plug and play unit. It does not have individual channel adjustment. The crossover is a blanket crossover. The time alignment is pre programed based on estimated car size. Of course you can add a DSP and go, but you can do that with most any head unit now. I think the 8445 was designed for people that wanted excellent sound but don't want the headaches of tuning. It does sound better than most just popping it in but if you are looking for the perfection that can be attained from from active I think you should choose a different hu. You could also keep it spend the money saved towards a great DSP.


Thanks for the reply. Maybe I'll just use it and stay passive and bridge my DSC4125 to the passive 720PRS comps.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

vwdave said:


> Lots of great eclipse discussion in here. I always liked eclipse. I know that my eclipse sub is TC sounds but I always wanted one and now I've got it.
> 
> In the original post the question was asked what other brands do be people get passionate about or obsessed over. Mine is Phoenix gold. We have our own phorums even, so there doesn't seem to be much talk here about it. I always wanted their products in the 90s but I could only afford an eq all of their wiring. Now I am buying up lots of PG gear. Old amps that need restoring and old processors that can be upgraded. I can't wait to install the processors to complement the amps that I'm using.
> 
> ...


Thanks VWDAVE. that's what I want to see, some other people getting crazy over particular brands. PG made some awesome stuff in the 90's. It's what I grew up watching spoiled enthusiast get.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm running a CD7000 myself. I installed it back in 2007 and it hasn't missed a lick yet. It occasionally has trouble playing burned MP3 CD's when it's very cold out. I think it might have more to do with my using too fast of a burn speed than a problem with the deck. 

I agree totally that the display is crap! The way my dashboard angles the deck towards the windshield, I can't read the display at all during the day. I couldn't read the Alpine display I had before either though. Maybe it's the car. 

I even have one of the highly sought after "tuning microphones" that you had to purchase separately? I have been meaning to tune it for years. I've just never gotten around to setting the eq, time alignment, etc. I do use the on board crossovers though. 

Has anyone ever used the mic to tune a CD7000/7200? I really dread removing the unit to install it if it doesn't work worth a damn.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I can tell you I used the mic with AV8533. It made a big difference. I tune myself by ear but that gets set to music I listen to the most. I saved the mic tuning to a different memory and use that for different types of music.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Theslaking said:


> Thanks VWDAVE. that's what I want to see, some other people getting crazy over particular brands. PG made some awesome stuff in the 90's. It's what I grew up watching spoiled enthusiast get.


Haha thanks, and same here. In high school who can afford $1000 amplifiers?

I always liked eclipse stuff too. If there was ever a brand that made all good components of a system it was eclipse (or maybe Sony Mobil es). It's a shame that neither is still around.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> I can tell you I used the mic with AV8533. It made a big difference. I tune myself by ear but that gets set to music I listen to the most. I saved the mic tuning to a different memory and use that for different types of music.


I'll give it a shot then. I do feel silly having all that signal processing power for this long, and not even using it. 

To you all who've done the "graphics black out" on the CD7200... Can this be done on the CD7000? I don't really like the business of the screen either.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Download the file from this thread and try it. The 7000 and 7200 seem to have the same graphics. I'm not positive though I never owned a 7000. I just permanently installed the mic under the carpet and in to the drivers seat. I just tucked it in to the drivers seat leather when not in use. It was convenient when I was trying out other units with the same capability. I now use the mic to test using my phone apps. Not the most accurate but way better than a regular phone mic and far cheaper than other options.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> Download the file from this thread and try it. The 7000 and 7200 seem to have the same graphics. I'm not positive though I never owned a 7000. I just permanently installed the mic under the carpet and in to the drivers seat. I just tucked it in to the drivers seat leather when not in use. It was convenient when I was trying out other units with the same capability. I now use the mic to test using my phone apps. Not the most accurate but way better than a regular phone mic and far cheaper than other options.


Yea, I think the biggest difference between the 7000 and 7200 is the copper chassis and 9 (vs 5) volt preouts. From looking at the displays of you guys 7200's, it looks a little bit different, more of a blueish tint. I have the BS magic gate memory card thing as well, instead of a traditional USB flash drive slot. What were they thinking? 

I plan on drilling a hole in the pocket underneath my HU, and leaving the wire for the mike in there. That way I can just install the mike make adjustments on the fly. 

My question to you though, is what phone apps are you referring to with regards to your system? Are their some RTA apps that run on Android or something?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I use RTA Pro Analyzer and Audio Tool by J.J. Bunn. They both work well. I've uninstalled others because these seem to be the best for Android that I have tried. You need to use a calibrated mic though. Most phone mics are not up to the task. Dayton Audio I6mm(I think)
makes a pretty accurate mic for under $30. I have one. There is better. The Eclipse tuning mic is good also for phone apps.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I've heard the Pioneer DEH-80PRS mic is very good though I've never tried it with a phone. It can be used with our HUs and is cheap to buy.


----------



## deeep (Mar 24, 2014)

I still have an Eclipse 8445 in my Eclipse lol

Getting ready to pull it and sell the car....she will be missed.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

deeep said:


> I still have an Eclipse 8445 in my Eclipse lol
> 
> Getting ready to pull it and sell the car....she will be missed.


Not a 1st gen AWD turbo is it? I've always loved that car.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

HardCoreDore said:


> Not a 1st gen AWD turbo is it? I've always loved that car.


I had two! Except they were Talons. My '90 was AWD, 5spd, 400hp, built transmission, absolute monster especially 60ft in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Architect7 said:


> I had two! Except they were Talons. My '90 was AWD, 5spd, 400hp, built transmission, absolute monster especially 60ft in the 1/4 mile.


The Talon is the better looking car. My friends sister had one in HS. It was an eclipse turbo. She was hot and so was that car. I test drove a 1st gen 16v when I was car shopping at 16. It didn't have enough power in my opinion, so I got an LX Mustang instead. 

I almost bought one of the newest generations in that God-awful orange color. I ended up getting my current ride instead an '07 Civic Si.

I never really thought about it before but I almost owned an Eclipse twice, and ended up getting something different.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Smart move. Despite how fun they are when they run, DSMs are constantly broken.


----------



## deeep (Mar 24, 2014)

HardCoreDore said:


> Not a 1st gen AWD turbo is it? I've always loved that car.


2ng gen 1999 Eclipse GS-t. One owner (me) and only 53k original miles on it too


----------



## deeep (Mar 24, 2014)

Architect7 said:


> Smart move. Despite how fun they are when they run, DSMs are constantly broken.


Only thing Ive replaced in mine is the alternator and battery.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

deeep said:


> Only thing Ive replaced in mine is the alternator and battery.


I should have corrected myself...once you start modifying them, everything breaks.


----------



## deeep (Mar 24, 2014)

I kept mine completely stock, which is a surprise since I always wanted to add more boost. Had some big plans but nothing came of it.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Keeping it stock was a blessing in disguise. 

If you had added boost, you would have slowly destroyed your transmission. 
Then you'd put a new transmission/clutch in (worth the same as the car) and then you'd want to up the boost more. 
So you'd buy a ported manifold and EVOIII 16G turbo. 
Then you'd have to upgrade your injectors and fuel pump while discovering your fuel rail leaks with the higher flow. 
So you're replace that and all of your fuel rail seals. 
Next you'd replace your side mount intercooler with a front mount due to heat soak. 
This would allow you to turn up the boost more but you'd have to install a boost meter to keep an eye on boost creep with that stock EVOIII wastegate. 
During this time you'd absolutely kill your brakes since you're able to go much faster in a shorter distance so you'd need to upgrade to slotted discs and better pads. 
Then you'd need to replace the carrier bearings on your drive shaft because the new power is now slamming the driveshaft into the floor of the car under launches (because you're now at the track doing 7k clutch-off launches). 
So you take the driveshaft in to the machine shop and get that fixed. 
While the car is sitting you decide to lighten the weight a bit and rip out most of the interior.

At this point it is pretty reliable but then small things begin to break here and there. You finally decide to buy an EVO VIII or IX and keep it stock...until the next payday


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Architect7 said:


> Keeping it stock was a blessing in disguise.
> 
> If you had added boost, you would have slowly destroyed your transmission.
> Then you'd put a new transmission/clutch in (worth the same as the car) and then you'd want to up the boost more.
> ...


This sounds more like a manifesto than a hypothesis

I had always intended on modding my car but I never got around to it. It's not super fast in stock form, but it sure is cheaper, and less likely to break.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

It was the manifesto of all DSMs. The only part on that car they designed to handle power was the longblock. Everything else breaks after 200hp


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Architect7 said:


> It was the manifesto of all DSMs. The only part on that car they designed to handle power was the longblock. Everything else breaks after 200hp


I just figured out DSM means Diamond Star Motors. We are on a car audio site you know

Yes, the marriage with Chrysler was a mistake for sure. The ugliest of the bunch was yhe Plymouth Laser. It didn't look much different,, but it just wasn't that good looking. 

I have only ever owned one Chrysler product. A $150 Plymouth Acclaim in (Rusty) Baby Blue. I bought it from an old lady. It lasted about 1000 miles until a transmission band snapped. It was a joke. 

At least these cars had some Japanese engineering in them.


----------



## lloydthefourth (Oct 3, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to have a CD8053 you're looking to send to a good home? Also, any recomendations on who/where to send an amp off for repair?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The only 8053's I have left are in a good home! Sorry not parting with much more at this time. Maybe a 55430. As far as amp repair I might be looking for a new guy myself. He has had 2 amps and a EQ of mine since March. The usual turn around is a couple weeks!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

lloydthefourth said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a CD8053 you're looking to send to a good home? Also, any recomendations on who/where to send an amp off for repair?


Just found this ad on CAC 

FS: Eclipse CD8053 - Car Audio Classifieds



HardCoreDore said:


> At least these cars had some Japanese engineering in them.


What is funny is really the only true Japanese part on a DSM is the best feature, the motor  Just about everything else is Mopar sourced. When I parted mine out in 2004, the motor had 160k miles, 60k of that was boosted at 25-27psi. Very good compression too, those 4G63 motors are impressive.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Selling my Matt R modified CD7200 MKII if anyone is interested. Downgrading to my backup 80PRS while I save for a modified Matt R P99RS


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, you sir really are a ballaaaaaaa.


----------



## lloydthefourth (Oct 3, 2012)

How much?


----------



## lloydthefourth (Oct 3, 2012)

And how exactly had it been modified? I consider myself knowledgable, but I know not of this Matt R you speak of


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

lloydthefourth said:


> How much?


This. I'm VERY interested.


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Selling my Matt R modified CD7200 MKII if anyone is interested. Downgrading to my backup 80PRS while I save for a modified Matt R P99RS


Unrelated, but I checked out your CD page again and realized that it's kind of hilarious that I am still running my CD7000 and all Illusion speakers+Sub. 
Very similar taste.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL I haven't updated my CD page in years! Good memories, those were the days, young, dumb and not a care in the world.

Here's the link so I don't derail this thread any further 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/165536-fs-matt-r-eclipse-cd7200-mkii.html



Coppertone said:


> Wow, you sir really are a ballaaaaaaa.


Haha, a modded P99RS has been in the back of my mind since day 1. If I sell this and my 80PRS I can afford it...then mods this fall. Can't wait 

Still building out my muscle car setup but looks like those dreams are on hold for the moment


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I still remember when Diamond audio was all the rage at Car Toys back in the day up there. I miss WA.  Best of luck on the sale bro.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks! I still remember my MacDaddy, awesome sub. Where in WA were you?


----------



## MAIDEN69 (Jun 23, 2014)

Incredible collection. Wow. I have a 55040 head unit. The 21010 in dash eq, and the matching outboard dvd player. Forget the model # of it. All three have been mounted in my dash of my truck for 10+ years. Never finished the install. Guess I need to now!





Architect7 said:


> Thanks! I still remember my MacDaddy, awesome sub. Where in WA were you?


I have two brand new 10" dual 4ohm MacDaddys I have been holding onto. 
I had a pair of their C4's from early on, the M5's, then bought the MacDaddys.
I blew the C4's quickly. Warranty netted me the M5's. Blew 1 after a few months and after getting a replacement, they lasted until I sold them. I also have a 15" TDX sub in my home theater. I bought the MacDaddy subs and had never heard or seen any playing. You mention you liked them, what size did you have? Sealed enclosure? How do you think they hold up to todays subs? I will use them in one of my cars but I'm doing an install in my C5 Vette right now. I am thinking about a pair of the Sundown SD-2 8"s over the MacDaddy subs I already own. Just not sure if they are reliable enough. The other subs in my cars didn't hold up too well. My TDX powered home sub.... it has been a beast! I use a Velodyne plate amp to power it. Anyway, what is your opinion on the MacDaddy subs I have. No info online as far as feedback goes. Like nobody ever used them. The Sundown 8"s or the MacDaddy 10's?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I had a 12.4 MacDaddy, I think I was powering it with a 700w Fusion amp. My favorite sub at the time right next to the OZ Matrix Elite 12.4 that my buddy had. Great low end extension, impressive SPL too. Just all around good SQ for the time. Then XBL and XBL^2 changed the game! I think my MacDaddy 12.4 was in a sealed enclosure, 1cu. ft. maybe? IMHO the MacDaddy and Matrix Elite were two of the better SQ subs at the time among other gems like the Audiomobile/Crystal subs and of course the TC Sounds stuff like Eclipse Alum and Ti subs. How much power did you have on the M5 when it blew?

I hear the Sundowns are beasts but I bet the MacDaddy 10's sound awesome, especially a pair together. And you have a TDX? Awesome!!!


----------



## ECLIPSEsqfan (Sep 2, 2007)

I was in the Kent/Covington area. Spent a lot of time with friends out in Black Diamond and worked in Milton and SeaTac. Lots of fond memories of late nights spent at Sherry's and Shakey's.  lol
I was still running all my Eclipse gear and the guys from car toys were all rockin Diamond and Rockford Fosgate. Heavy hitting systems for sure, but I loved how sweet my setup sounded. Just enough low end to round things out and crystal clear mids and highs. Could never compete with the sheer power they had on tap, but they at least appreciated my system for what it was and were always nice folks.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Thought I would ask this in this thread instead of starting a new one. My wife brought me home an ecd-310 she found at a garage sale the other day and I was wondering what it might be worth. It's in amazing condition with the sleeve and all original wiring. I hooked it up and it works great. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

The ecd 310 was Eclipse's original good cd player. Not to popular. It was 91 or so and They were putting out some of the best tape decks so people were holding on to their tapes and not quite ready to find out how nice they were. You could switch the 310 with the matching 301 tape deck on the fly. Cool concept. Since they were both pull outs you could take one out and slide the other right in. They really are not worth that much to people other than one's like me. They sell on ebay for 20-40 in kinda beat up condition. I know because I've been looking for one in good condition for a while. There's one on their for 155 but it's not anywhere near what I would pay. The ecd line was popular and collectible but it was the following year's models. Mainly the 415, 416, and 510. You might get lucky and get a lot from some just looking to relive the old days or complete their collection. I know I have definitely paid 3 times to much for some of my stuff. 
Like I said I am very interested as I have been looking for one. Pm me if you want to sell it now.


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'm not too familiar with the old school Eclipse and the info is good. I think I'm going to keep the unit and add it to my collection of "dead heads", mostly Alpines. It's one of those classic and simple HU's I like the look of. Not being familiar with Eclipse I was wondering what I had. I guess $4 at a garage sale was a good find. Glad the wife was thinking about me when she spotted it.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I should have lied and said they were so stupid I have never even heard of them! Just throw away's! Then maybe you would have sold it to me.

No really as a collector - great find- and great wife for fining it.


----------



## wal92tt (Oct 16, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> I'm sure some can relate to being psycho about one particular brand. For me it's Eclipse. I like and used a lot of other stuff but Eclipse is my one true love-ask my wife!
> 
> I was asked to show some pics of my eclipse HU's. I didn't remove all of them from the packaging because they are vacuum sealed, foam sleeved, bubble wrapped, zip-locked, then put in original packaging. A lot of work to take out just for pics. I did remove some for your viewing pleasure.


What's the top right deck in the first picture? It looks like a pullout deck. My first deck was an Eclipse pullout cassette deck with a touch screen. I can't remember the model #, but I bought it back in July of 1990. A car shop had just got Eclipse in stock and were selling them cheap. I think I paid no more than $125? I sold it to a friend in college for her boyfriends car. I wanted a cd deck and went with Kenwood.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

EQZ-304 touchscreen tapedeck.


----------



## wal92tt (Oct 16, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> EQZ-304 touchscreen tapedeck.


Thank you for the quick reply. I think my deck was the ECE-102? I do have a 1993 model line up brochure Eclipse sent me back in 1993 if you're interested in me scanning it and posting...?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I would read it if you did.


----------

